# Multiple Images with ATSC Tuner



## rygreen (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently cancelled cable television, and I'm trying to get over-air HD channels for my 11 year old (but still great) Pioneer SD-582HD5 television. I purchased a KWorld SA295-Q DE tuner, and I'm having problems with it. When I hook it up, it shows multiple images. It's not the television signal, because it does it on the menus. I thought that it might be the fact that I was using a DVI-to-VGA adapter and my TV's compatible input is instead a "RGB," but then I experienced the same multiple images using component cables.

Anyone have any ideas what might be wrong? Could I have gotten a bad tuner? Or could it be my TV? (My TV received and displayed HD channels fine when I had cable, btw.) I've attached pictures of the double images. The first one is of a photo on a flash drive when I had the tuner in "USB" mode, and the second is of menus with tv channel in the background when in regular television mode.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you get double images when you hook up a regular dvd player to standard audio/video inputs?


----------



## rygreen (Sep 15, 2011)

bigdozer said:


> Do you get double images when you hook up a regular dvd player to standard audio/video inputs?


No, those still work fine.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

I googled your tuner and it says there is a firmware upgrade for it. I would look into that. You may have a bad tuner or somethings gone screwy with that input on your tv. Is there anyway you could leave all your cables hooked up the way they are and test something else in the tuners place? That could rule out the tuner.


----------



## rygreen (Sep 15, 2011)

The mystery has been solved. I sent back the KWorld tuner, after messing around with the configurations for hours, and decided to try another one made by Channel Master (the CM-7001.) I received the new one, plugged it in...and...same multiple images! Aaaaaaaaah!

However, there was a button on the remote for the new tuner which allowed toggling between different video output formats. When the tuner was outputting in 720P, I got the multiple images. When it was outputting in 1080i, everything looked perfectly fine. The KWorld box didn't allow for the output switch anywhere i could find. And I guess my 10+ year old HDTV didn't know what to do with a 720P input.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Well at least it wasnt the tv. Good to hear you got it figured out.


----------

